# Classical Guitarists



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have so much admiration for classical guitarists.

For any others in GC that share my admiration, here is sample of what I am describing:

[video=youtube;Nx7vOb7GNBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx7vOb7GNBg[/video]

Please post videos of your favourite classical guitarists. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Something "lighter" done on a classical guitar:

[video=youtube;04HqdDufNpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04HqdDufNpY[/video]


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, I definitely share your love of classical guitar!

I did a performance undergrad at the University of Toronto (subsequently did a graduate degree as well), won a national top prize years back, and am currently a board member for the Guitar Society of Toronto (one of the worlds longest running guitar societies which puts on a classical guitar concert season every year).

Nowadays I still play and teach lots of classical guitar, but am as deeply immersed in various other styles of guitar as well (as the gear in my sig would indicate).

Canada has a very active and diverse classical guitar community!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> Canada has a very active and diverse classical guitar community!


I'll second that! The classical guitar scene in Canada is absolutely thriving. I'm on the board for the society in Calgary and we have a killer season coming up. Did any of you manage to check out the festival in Hamilton last month?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

kat_ said:


> I'll second that! The classical guitar scene in Canada is absolutely thriving. I'm on the board for the society in Calgary and we have a killer season coming up. Did any of you manage to check out the festival in Hamilton last month?


Afraid I couldn't make it to the Hamilton festival, but many of my friends were there. Pat Feeley, who runs the Hamilton Society is also on the board with me in Toronto. He's a great guy who works really hard to promote the guitar in Hamilton!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> Well, I definitely share your love of classical guitar!
> 
> I did a performance undergrad at the University of Toronto (subsequently did a graduate degree as well), won a national top prize years back, and am currently a board member for the Guitar Society of Toronto (one of the worlds longest running guitar societies which puts on a classical guitar concert season every year).
> 
> ...


I wish we had more threads started and more representation by classical guitar players in the GC forum. 

I had no idea that the classical guitar scene in Canada is thriving and active, no awareness of the festival in Hamilton and no knowledge of "guitar societies". Many thanks for this information.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

greco said:


> I wish we had more threads started and more representation by classical guitar players in the GC forum.
> I had no idea that the classical guitar scene in Canada is thriving and active, no awareness of the festival in Hamilton and no knowledge of "guitar societies". Many thanks for this information.
> Cheers
> Dave


There's also a good festival in Montreal earlier in the year and one in Calgary next week.

There are a few Canadian guitarists who you absolutely ought to hear, even if you don't play classical - Daniel Bolshoy (currently based in Vancouver), Emma Rush (Hamilton), Jerome Ducharme (Montreal), just to get started. Dale Kavanagh lives in Germany now but comes back to Canada every year and is absolutely worth hearing. One of my long term goals in Calgary is to create a 2nd concert season, so we'll keep our main season of international performers and add 4 more concerts of Canadian performers. I'm hoping to pull that off in about 5 years.

http://www.classicalguitarsocietyofcalgary.com/links.html has a list of (I think) all of the classical guitar societies in Canada.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I started on classical, but for a couple of years, and then took a couple more years as an adult, but I hardly ever play it anymore.

But I still enjoy listening to it.
I have several classical guitars songs on my ipod for example.

One thing about classical I found is that some of the simpler things I learned sound more complicated, and some of the tricky things I learned sound real simple.
Ive also tried to play some pieces that sounded simple, but they just confounded me.

One of my favorites is Christopher Parkening. 
[video=youtube;hPpW-_ixWEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPpW-_ixWEk[/video]


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

For the Ontarians - http://theguitarsocietyofbrantford.com/ and for the Calgarians - http://www.mtroyal.ca/ProgramsCours...ory/SummerPrograms/ssdata_cons_guitarfest.htm


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

kat_ said:


> For the Ontarians - http://theguitarsocietyofbrantford.com/ and for the Calgarians - http://www.mtroyal.ca/ProgramsCours...ory/SummerPrograms/ssdata_cons_guitarfest.htm


Hey! Don't forget: www.guitarsocietyoftoronto.com


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> Hey! Don't forget: www.guitarsocietyoftoronto.com


I didn't forget them. The links I posted were festivals happening within the next week. If we want a list of societies check out http://www.classicalguitarcanada.ca/canadian/canadian-classical-guitar-societies/


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

My mistake!

Well, here's a very good one in Ontario coming up: http://www.saubleguitarfest.com/


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

A bit more about Sauble Beach: http://www.brantnews.com/whats-on/stellar-players-featured-at-summer-guitar-festival- /


----------

